# Afghanistan announces Muslim Eid holiday ceasefire with Taliban



## Disir (Aug 19, 2018)

Afghan President Ashraf Ghani announced a ceasefire with Taliban insurgents from Monday to mark the Muslim Eid al-Adha holiday, days after fighting in the central city of Ghazni and a northern province.

Taliban sources said their leaders had also provisionally agreed a four-day truce during the annual Islamic feast of sacrifice, though supreme leader Sheikh Haibatullah Akhunzada still had to give his final approval.

The militant movement said it would free hundreds of prisoners, without going into further details.
Afghanistan announces Muslim Eid holiday ceasefire with Taliban

Let's see the Taliban put up.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 19, 2018)

My iphone announced Eid al_adha as well. As if I needed to know that


----------



## TrueTT (Aug 19, 2018)

Pashtuns continue to display their intrinsic Islamic barbarity and medieval disposition well into the 21st century. What else is new?


----------

